# Twisterette? Help me Find my Great Great grand Dam!



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> Ok well I decided to google my horses Pedigree and I found it! I found something intresting on it. Her great great grand Dam is a thoughbred race horse named Twisterette! She was born in 1960 and was by swoons son and Theatre Date.
> If anyone knows anything or can find out anything or has a subscription to All Breed query could u help me out? I just wanna know anything about her.
> Please help! Thanks!


 Try THE VAULT: Horse racing past and present

and Great Horses M - Z, Circle D Horses

I really liked Teddy.
Is your mare a QH? There are a couple of good sites for researching those too. https://sites.google.com/site/quarterhorselegends/
LegendsMain


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

gogaited said:


> Try THE VAULT: Horse racing past and present
> 
> and Great Horses M - Z, Circle D Horses
> 
> ...


Yes she is and thanks so much!!


----------

